# Fold down table - to save workshop space



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This may be handy for some of you. 
Fold Down Table - to Save Workshop Space


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

One of the neighbors recently built something like that and it works very well for him. He has a divided 3 car garage and put this in the single car side. When he folds it up he can get his pickup in just fine.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the trussing on this. I'd put shelves above it to hold all the stuff I usually wind up leaving strewn all over my bench.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I used a similar design when I built a fold-down out feed table for my table saw. It's 30" X 60" so it takes up a bunch of room when deployed, but stows neatly against the back of the saw when not needed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well this is interesting guys . I’ve never seen this setup with the magnet screw holder bit before ? I wonder if it works well, as I always have a hard time screwing . Not that I do it as often as I used to now that I have an air nailer


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I like the trussing on this. I'd put shelves above it to hold all the stuff I usually wind up leaving strewn all over my bench.


While you are at it, Tom, you could build a fold up ladder to get to the upper cabinet.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well this is interesting guys . I’ve never seen this setup with the magnet screw holder bit before ? I wonder if it works well, as I always have a hard time screwing . Not that I do it as often as I used to now that I have an air nailer


I have always used magnetic screw holder bits, like the drywall guys use.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have always used magnetic screw holder bits, like the drywall guys use.
> Herb


I have had magnetic bit holders ,but nothing to write home about . This kit looks interesting , but maybe it’s nothing special


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> While you are at it, Tom, you could build a fold up ladder to get to the upper cabinet.
> Just saying,
> Herb


As a matter of fact, in my shop, I have a shelf for long frame stock that requires a two step ladder to reach. Can't have wasted vertical space in a shop, can you? :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well this is interesting guys . I’ve never seen this setup with the magnet screw holder bit before ? I wonder if it works well, as I always have a hard time screwing . Not that I do it as often as I used to now that I have an air nailer


It is an interesting concept, the magnet is alot stronger than the normal bit holder, looks like.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...83fe-af0ad9d9de73/magnet-driver-set-17?open=1

Herb


----------

